# room needed urgently Messina,



## Country Bumkin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello all, I'm an English teacher in Messina, Sicily and I can't find a room or flat to rent. Can anyone help please? I've already tried all the websites and local newspapers. Thanks a lot.


----------

